# Morritt 's Grand Grand Cayman



## Ann-Marie (Jan 30, 2016)

There was a large space bank   I grabbed two units. Not sure how much is left.


----------



## Suesue1738 (Feb 15, 2016)

*Me too!*

I, too, grabbed 2 units!  We love it there!  When we went last summer, one of the timeshare salesmen said we had "gotten our last trade" into Morritts through RCI, as they would be bulk depositing via II in the future.  I should have known he was lying; his lips were moving.


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 15, 2016)

Suesue1738 said:


> I, too, grabbed 2 units!  We love it there!  When we went last summer, one of the timeshare salesmen said we had "gotten our last trade" into Morritts through RCI, as they would be bulk depositing via II in the future.  I should have known he was lying; his lips were moving.



What was he trying to sell you?  I remember we went there a few years ago via an exchange.  The sales lady at that time slipped a flyer under our door reminding us that RCI had a 1-in-4 rule.  I did go to see her later (without the lure of a gift) and she gave me a brief tour.  I asked a few questions but was out within about 15-20 minutes.

And BTW, what is the daily "electrical charge" (or whatever they call it) up to now?


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 15, 2016)

LannyPC said:


> What was he trying to sell you?  I remember we went there a few years ago via an exchange.  The sales lady at that time slipped a flyer under our door reminding us that RCI had a 1-in-4 rule.  I did go to see her later (without the lure of a gift) and she gave me a brief tour.  I asked a few questions but was out within about 15-20 minutes.
> 
> And BTW, what is the daily "electrical charge" (or whatever they call it) up to now?



Each unit is individually metered so it all depends on your usage. 
They still seem to be depositing in both II and RCInfor Morritts Tortuga and Morritts Grand. The Londoner at Morritts Tortuga is only with II.


----------



## dsexton (Feb 16, 2016)

Electrical Charge - 
We recently stayed in a 2-bedroom in Morritt's Tortuga Club (the townhouse style), it was newly renovated, and the charge was $191 for the week.  Luckily we had 5 people sharing the cost.


----------



## Suesue1738 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Timeshare tour*

LannyPC, he was trying to sell us a timeshare.  We had taken the timeshare tour for really two reasons:  I wanted to see the inside of The Londoner, and more importantly, so we could get free stingray city tour tickets.  It was our friends first time to Grand Cayman, and we were trying to save a nickel...

I don't think they still have the 1 in 4 rule, as my sister and I were both able to trade into Morritts again in 2017, and we just went this summer..


----------



## hammerhammer (Feb 18, 2016)

I did the tour and they told me they were leaving RCI and going with a different trading partner.  REsorts international???  Same one as the Reef


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 19, 2016)

hammerhammer said:


> I did the tour and they told me they were leaving RCI and going with a different trading partner.  REsorts international???  Same one as the Reef



I think they meant Interval International. The Reef is available in Interval and I noticed Morritt's joined in the past year. There are some resorts that are dual affiliated with RCI and Interval so hopefully they keep it that way.


----------



## hammerhammer (Feb 19, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> There was a large space bank   I grabbed two units. Not sure how much is left.


 Where does one find these units?  I do not know what this means I am looking for a week 52 and 53


----------



## Suesue1738 (Feb 19, 2016)

*What I'm seeing for the Grand 2017, Dec*

If you are searching RCI in weeks, here's what I'm seeing in December, but nothing as late as week 52:

	2 Bedrooms	6 (6)	Full	Sun 10-Dec-2017	Sun 17-Dec-2017	Exchange Fee	25
	1  Bedroom	4 (4)	Full	Sun 10-Dec-2017	Sun 17-Dec-2017	Exchange Fee	23
	1  Bedroom	4 (4)	Full	Fri 15-Dec-2017	Fri 22-Dec-2017	Exchange Fee	26
	2 Bedrooms	6 (6)	Full	Fri 15-Dec-2017	Fri 22-Dec-2017	Exchange Fee	28
	1  Bedroom	4 (4)	Full	Sat 16-Dec-2017	Sat 23-Dec-2017	Exchange Fee	26
	1  Bedroom	4 (4)	Full	Sun 17-Dec-2017


----------



## hammerhammer (Feb 19, 2016)

Suesue1738 said:


> If you are searching RCI in weeks, here's what I'm seeing in December, but nothing as late as week 52:
> 
> 2 Bedrooms	6 (6)	Full	Sun 10-Dec-2017	Sun 17-Dec-2017	Exchange Fee	25
> 1  Bedroom	4 (4)	Full	Sun 10-Dec-2017	Sun 17-Dec-2017	Exchange Fee	23
> ...



Thanks sue sue


----------



## Tim3Marriott (Jun 13, 2018)

Is Morritts Londoner available through II? We did get a rare 2019 trade into Morritts Grande. Tortuga Club seems to be available always. Much difference between Londoner and Grande?


----------



## shorts (Jun 14, 2018)

Londoner is only available as a separate resort thru II although it is technically a part of the Tortuga Club. It has only 2 and 3 bedroom units although I wouldn’t expect to see any 3 bedroom units up for exchange as there are not many of them. The Londoner has it’s own decor but is all ocean front like the Grand units. The building sits right next to the check in building and the restaurant. The Londoner is the newest Morritts building.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jun 20, 2018)

I have Grand booked for June 2019. I am seeing a lot of trip reports with comments about seagrass being in the water in front of Morritts. 
Have you found this to be the case?
People state that the beach is pretty much not usable because of it. Supposedly 7 Mile Beach and east end dont have the same problem.


----------



## LannyPC (Sep 15, 2018)

I know that Morritt's is mainly weeks-based intervals.  Does it have any intervals available on points?  Do any other resorts have points-based?  I am just wondering if it is possible for an owner of any resort on Grand Cayman to book a stay for periods of longer than seven days but shorter than 14.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 15, 2018)

LannyPC said:


> I know that Morritt's is mainly weeks-based intervals.  Does it have any intervals available on points?  Do any other resorts have points-based?  I am just wondering if it is possible for an owner of any resort on Grand Cayman to book a stay for periods of longer than seven days but shorter than 14.


I am an owner times many years.  As far as I know, none of the units are in RCI Points.  Was strictly an RCI resort but with the construction of the Londoner building, both MTC and MG are dual affiliated.  Londoner is only in II.


----------

